# Russell's Viper



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

A few pictures of a monster Russell's that is now going to be released soon after being captured from somebody's house... It was very aggresive, I have a few video's but the internet is so slow here it will take days to upload!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cracking snake, would really love a russells to add to the collection.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That thing is massive! Compared to others I've seen. 
Nice snakes, would be nice to keep alright Si.
That one however is a little dry:lol2:for obvious reasons...
When kept hydrated and clean they're stunning!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> That thing is massive! Compared to others I've seen.
> Nice snakes, would be nice to keep alright Si.
> That one however is a little dry:lol2:for obvious reasons...
> When kept hydrated and clean they're stunning!


Ha yes it is, it has been well in the 30's here though!

I have some pictures of some small ones that we have found that are a bit clearer, but they all seem to lose their pattern at the tail end...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

what are the tongs with the red end? They look like a midwest tong, but they're not the GG..........................


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I got them from Midwest... M1 I think


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

they look wider than the standard but narrower than the GG, how do you find them?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> they look wider than the standard but narrower than the GG, how do you find them?


Collapsible M1 40 inch Tong

Though I would go to the guy mentioned on M.V.F, cheaper on both tongs & postage.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Good to see your trips going well. I look forward to more posts. Any luck catching your 18ft King Cobra????lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Collapsible M1 40 inch Tong
> 
> Though I would go to the guy mentioned on M.V.F, cheaper on both tongs & postage.


Todd Malone? i get all my Midwest stuff from him, diamond bloke. he even chucked a load of free Midwest posters in with my last order


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice looking animal...Huge!

In good condition for a wild one aswell.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Todd Malone? i get all my Midwest stuff from him, diamond bloke. he even chucked a load of free Midwest posters in with my last order


 
iv just got a pair of the hexarmour gloves off him, sound fella and alot cheaper than buying direct from midwest


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> iv just got a pair of the hexarmour gloves off him, sound fella and alot cheaper than buying direct from midwest


 
Are they sort of neonate-proof gloves?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i hope so lol, theyre more of just an added safety precaution really


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i hope so lol, theyre more of just an added safety precaution really


 
I dont think those gloves are completely fang proof...Guy I got on Facebook, Scott had his picture taken with pair of "Fang proof" gloves on holding a yearling Crote...

After the picture was taken, his friend was nailed, fangs went straight through the gloves. He was wearing the same make of gloves, and the same model.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

no gloves are sold as "fang proof" theyre designed for people who remove syringes etc aswel as snake handlers and are sold as "puncture resistant" which is why i would never totally trust them, just a question how do you know exactly which gloves the lad was using and which 1s iv ordered?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> no gloves are sold as "fang proof" theyre designed for people who remove syringes etc aswel as snake handlers and are sold as "puncture resistant" which is why i would never totally trust them, just a question how do you know exactly which gloves the lad was using and which 1s iv ordered?


 
I don't

I assume you ordered the fully (somewhat) puncture proof gloves from Midwest? (Black/Dark blue pair)

My bad...:bash:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> I don't
> 
> I assume you ordered the fully (somewhat) puncture proof gloves from Midwest? (Black/Dark blue pair)
> 
> My bad...:bash:


You ask whats the deal in a recent PM

This is a prime example... you assume and then give your apologies

I don't know why I am even bother writing this, you will come up with a big load of half convinsing rubbish you have learnt your lesson, then do it again tomorrow! 

And you hijacked my nice Russell's thread... I know some people who will see you were the last poster & not even bother looking!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

And for those who keeping reciting the enthusiastic argument, I agree, there is nothing wrong at all with that, we are all enthusiastic otherwise I doubt we would be here...

However if it is something that you have not even seen, let alone handled why not just say 'nice', like you did at first? Because that is what I do, who am I to start reeling off facts I got from google, not knowing if they are true or not then just saying sorry if they are not.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> iv just got a pair of the hexarmour gloves off him, sound fella and alot cheaper than buying direct from midwest


they have been shown to be pretty good, some people have tested them with a number of adult species and not been envenomated, mambas cobras and even a puff adder. I personally find them too restrictive but from some of the pictures I have seen they definately appear to work.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Luke Yeomans has tested these with a venomoid cobra against the "leading brand" brand X has a lot of Luke's blood inside whereas the hexarmour resisted a bite from a snake which likes to bite down hard and chew for good measure.
They're made from i think three layers of hexagonal panelled material overlaid in such a way that if a sharp penetrated the join between two hexagons it would contact the centre of a hexagon in the layer underneath. Obviously, if a sharp object was to be driven through the material with enough force, it would penetrate all the layers. Mine have stood up to a full force bite from a 12' angry scrubbie.........


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Owen it looks like you're having a great time. Cheers for posting the pictures up mate.
One complaint, I can't work out its size. Next one you find you wouldn't mind scooping it up for a photo maybe? You know wear it like a feather boa? : victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> Owen it looks like you're having a great time. Cheers for posting the pictures up mate.
> One complaint, I can't work out its size. Next one you find you wouldn't mind scooping it up for a photo maybe? You know wear it like a feather boa? : victory:


I'll give it a nice big kiss mate... I know it want's one!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Keep the pics coming Owen, it's good to see them in the wild


----------

